# 16' monark makeover



## bguy (Apr 17, 2011)

i have bought this as my first boat. if you would leave me your comments or suggestions...


----------



## bguy (Apr 17, 2011)

i have been taking pictures along the way...stay tuned...


----------



## bguy (Apr 17, 2011)

here goes more pics 4-17-11


----------



## bguy (Apr 17, 2011)

4-17-11


----------



## SlowRollin' (Apr 18, 2011)

Good size boat, appears to be sound and in one piece. What are your plans for her?

You posted as a makeover so I'm assuming you want to strip and rebuild...


----------



## bguy (Apr 18, 2011)

HERE IS SOME OF THE REBUILD THAT HAS STARTED


----------



## bguy (Apr 18, 2011)

THIS IS WHAT I WAS REGRETTING......THE TRANSOME


----------



## bguy (Apr 18, 2011)

REFINISHING PICS AND SOME OLD PICS


----------



## Comstocker (Apr 18, 2011)

Progress looks good! Where did you get the Smoke Blue carpet if I might ask, looks like the color I want for my Alumacraft build.

Ken


----------



## TWub78 (Apr 20, 2011)

I went and looked at a boat just like this today same color and everything I think this will make you a nice boat good luck


----------



## bguy (Apr 22, 2011)

sanding and painting pics


----------



## bguy (Apr 22, 2011)

sanding


----------



## bguy (Apr 23, 2011)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO GET THE CABLE OUT OF A EVINRUDE SCOUT TROLLING MOTOR?


----------



## bguy (Apr 23, 2011)

#16 JUST WILL NOT COME OUT...


----------



## bguy (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## bguy (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## bguy (Sep 20, 2011)

View attachment 1


----------



## bguy (Sep 20, 2011)

now it is time for some alluminum welds and rivets.

a shot of the bottom of the back shelf and the two dividers


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks good so far. My one comment would be to move your bow winch up a couple notches, it looks like it's pulling down on your bow eye.


----------



## bguy (Sep 20, 2011)

SlowRollin' said:


> Good size boat, appears to be sound and in one piece. What are your plans for her?
> 
> You posted as a makeover so I'm assuming you want to strip and rebuild...


i bought it pretty much empty....little by little...it will come together...


----------



## bguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Looks good so far. My one comment would be to move your bow winch up a couple notches, it looks like it's pulling down on your bow eye.


thank you, another fellow on tin boats that same thing. it has since been adjusted.. thank you


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey neighbor, nice work!  
PM sent


----------



## bguy (Sep 21, 2011)

please contact me at 813 404 8696 brian


----------



## bguy (Oct 2, 2011)

the transome is in and all rivets and bolts are in . 3m 5200 is used well through out the whole transome install.


----------



## bguy (Oct 2, 2011)

went for a ride today to do some fishing. chassahowitzka river in fla. check out my pics.


----------



## bguy (Oct 2, 2011)

rentals were available


----------



## bguy (Oct 2, 2011)

things to take pictures of


----------



## bguy (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks like you're making good progress! =D> 

sf


----------



## bguy (Oct 8, 2011)

new parts and adjustment


----------



## bguy (Oct 8, 2011)

the welds are done and we are going to start thinking about paint.
please send me your comments do's and don'ts. possible send me your pics of 
types of paint used.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Brian, it's coming along nicely. By the smiles, it looks like time well spent with the kids at Chass.


----------



## bguy (Oct 8, 2011)

things that are on my up and coming list


----------



## bguy (Oct 8, 2011)

alluminum welding was done by 
Elder Ford of Tampa Collision Center
9545n. Florida ave.
Tampa,Fl.33612
813.321.1234 ext.743 
certified alluminum welding collision center

p.s. if your in our area and need your car.truck,company vehicle fixed
bring it to our body shop , the repairs are awesome. i have never seen
or meet such a great body men as the ones they have.
insurance claims welcome.


----------



## bguy (Oct 8, 2011)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Hey Brian, it's coming along nicely. By the smiles, it looks like time well spent with the kids at Chass.


thank you jerry, next time we will stop and pick you up. you know i was wondering about an alluminum welder and i was able to have it done at the collision center at my dealer ship in tampa. it worked out really well. talk to you soon. i have some boat projects that are coming in the near future.


----------



## bguy (Oct 8, 2011)

lowes hardware store $1.22 ea. bracket $1.38 ea. 8' 2x2


----------



## bguy (Oct 8, 2011)

side bunks are going to be reinstalled.
2x4 and wrapped in black carpet.


----------



## Smokey496 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm glad you got your transom fixed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bguy (Oct 9, 2011)

depth finder ss bracket installed and the speed sensor 3 holes sealed off , not running a speedo gauge since im using a tiller motor.


----------



## bguy (Oct 14, 2011)

these ideas are all i really want in the boat. i just want plenty of floor space. i may add a center seat in the future.


----------



## bguy (Oct 16, 2011)

today i pushed it into the water to see what i had for leaks if any.

walking around the boat front and rear
[attachment=[ATTACH type="full" alt="boat in water 015.JPG"]29938._xfImport[/ATTACH]1]boat in water 002.JPG[/attachment]


----------



## bguy (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## bguy (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## ste6168 (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks Good! I had a 15' Monark as my very first boat! Then I moved to a few fiberglass boats, and finally just bought another tin boat about a month ago! Lots of good memories from my Monark!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lookin good keep us all updated of your progress =D>


----------



## bguy (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks to 
King Trailer Sales & Services 
610 East Waters Avenue, 
Tampa, FL 33604-3128
(813) 932-6091 conveniently off i275 north of the 1275/i4 junction


----------



## bguy (Oct 22, 2011)

doing some playing around with the family....



madeira beach,fl.


----------



## bguy (Oct 23, 2011)

sunday we got back from playin at the beach and i got a few things done.



i am going to cover the wheel well covers in smoked blue carpet.. the bunks have been covered in black. i hope the blue blends in well. any one have any idea of a secondary safety strap can be a chain or nylon strap w/clamp.


----------



## bguy (Oct 26, 2011)

WRAPPED IN SMOKED BLUE CARPET


----------



## bguy (Oct 30, 2011)

today i got to roll on some paint.




i got the wheel wells screws on .


----------



## JBooth (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! It has come a long way from when you first got it. Great job. =D>


----------



## bguy (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1


----------



## bguy (Nov 6, 2011)

JBooth said:


> Wow! It has come a long way from when you first got it. Great job. =D>


thank you!
the boat is going back on the trailer on sunday and i will install the foam between the ribs. and cut the non p/t plywood.
i will post pictures soon.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Nov 7, 2011)

Super job Brian =D> I like the skirt idea for cutting down road grime! 
Let me know when you want to replace the carpeted ones with Diamond
Plate....I've got a few pieces laying around here.


----------



## bguy (Nov 12, 2011)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Super job Brian =D> I like the skirt idea for cutting down road grime!
> Let me know when you want to replace the carpeted ones with Diamond
> Plate....I've got a few pieces laying around here.


hey jerry, i thought i should put carpet since i had already bought it. 
but since the boat is somewhat smaller than the trailer , it never comes close to the 
boat. i have since painted the boat which i like , but i have had a buddy 
offering to paint it for resonable price . it will be painted with automotive paint .
dark blue with a blue flake /metalic. i am dropping it off sunday 11/13.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks really good, I look foward to following your build!


----------



## bguy (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## bguy (Nov 20, 2011)

well, the paint i rolled on with a small diameter roller came out flat. i really didn't like it. so i went with a automotive paint with lots of clear. here is the end results.




the charge for the paint was $135.00 was not in my budget...


----------



## bguy (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Ride_Klein (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks really good.


----------



## bguy (Dec 4, 2011)

well, got some more done on the front deck today. i got another few hours in on working on it. i was wondering what ya'll think about thickess of the plywood i should use. i was thinking i should use 3/4". would 1/2" be ok...thoughts , suggestions please?


----------



## bguy (Dec 4, 2011)

red= 2x2
yellow=2x4
black = seat mount location


----------



## Zubes (Dec 6, 2011)

Your build is really coming along nicely. I can tell you are thinking through every step to get things just the way you want. I wish I had more time to work on my build. I would have multiple designs on paper or CAD and then when I got to the worksite, I realized some things weren't going to work and I had to make it up as I went or I would risk losing the day.

I believe I used 5/8" plywood (actually sold as 19/32") for my decking. It all depends on how much bracing you put under it.


----------



## knnymain (Dec 11, 2011)

your build is coming along great ....did you roll or spray auto paint


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 11, 2011)

bguy said:


> red= 2x2
> yellow=2x4
> black = seat mount location


Bracing looks good Brian, 1/2" ply would be a little soft.
3/4 would be better if it doesn't add too much weight.
We are not very light either  Keep Hacking .....Jerry


----------



## Jay D (Dec 11, 2011)

I use 19/32 for my 2 builds I have done, plenty strong for decking or the flooring.


----------



## bguy (Dec 12, 2011)

knnymain said:


> your build is coming along great ....did you roll or spray auto paint


my boat was sprayed.


----------



## bguy (Apr 10, 2012)

knnymain said:


> your build is coming along great ....did you roll or spray auto paint


i had the boat sprayed...back in december...i have just been busy and just started putting a little more time back into my boat .


----------



## bguy (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## bguy (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## bguy (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## bguy (Apr 10, 2012)

been working on the motor as well and it actually reun good.. a little sticky throttle...though...


----------



## bigwave (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice looking boat Bguy.


----------



## 1munford (Apr 11, 2012)

great looking rig


----------



## bguy (Apr 14, 2012)

alright tin boat fellas , im gonna need some of your thoughts on which way the storage doors should flip open.

seat would be attached along with lazy susan. seat not centered, but off to the rh just a bit. im thinking hinging the front of the storage doors for traveling on trailer. all covered in smoke blue indoor/outdoor like the front.


----------



## bguy (Apr 15, 2012)

Zubes said:


> Your build is really coming along nicely. I can tell you are thinking through every step to get things just the way you want. I wish I had more time to work on my build. I would have multiple designs on paper or CAD and then when I got to the worksite, I realized some things weren't going to work and I had to make it up as I went or I would risk losing the day.
> 
> I believe I used 5/8" plywood (actually sold as 19/32") for my decking. It all depends on how much bracing you put under it.




i went ahead and used 19/32 plywood and it seem just fine... working on the boat again ,l had some busy times and didnt get any time to work on the interior , but now im pushing foward...fish on , soon!!!


----------



## dtwarrow (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the blue! What is that color called?


----------



## bguy (Apr 15, 2012)

dtwarrow said:


> Love the blue! What is that color called?


smoke blue carpet. i have to get back to you on the paint. its in the garage.


----------



## bguy (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## phxbuckeye (Apr 16, 2012)

The boat is looking great. I love the color. 16 footer should be nice and roomy too. I was looking at your schematic for back part of the boat, what are the two circles you have going to be? lights, i thinking. if you are wondering what to get take a look at mine, i put in four; two in the front and two in the back. they are really bright. they are by Seasense. just a thought for you.


----------



## bguy (Apr 22, 2012)

looking like a lobster today working on the carpet, soon i will be eatin' lobster.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Brian, Nice job on your Tin! Like the color too. Are you getting in any fishing?


----------



## bguy (Apr 23, 2012)

had to take it back apart due to incorrect cut for hatches


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 24, 2012)

Man that looks great! I as well love the color of your boat. I'll call it Pepsi can blue!


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 25, 2012)

bguy said:


> doing some playing around with the family....View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> madeira beach,fl.



I love Madeira Beach! My friend's family has a waterfront condo right down from Johns Pass that I go to a good bit. I'll actually be there again at the end of July. Good fun!


----------



## bguy (Apr 29, 2012)

back at it this week end.


----------



## bguy (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 30, 2012)

Love your decal and name, guy time, looks sick man. I love that boat and model, jealous you found it! I'm gonna start lookin for a monark for my offshore jon boat build in the future, what sizes did they make of the monark do u know?

=D> nice build keep up the good work!


----------



## bguy (May 2, 2012)

well i got it the boat registered today and plan on taking a test run in a local lake ...hey dont forget the pole...


----------



## bguy (May 2, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Love your decal and name, guy time, looks sick man. I love that boat and model, jealous you found it! I'm gonna start lookin for a monark for my offshore jon boat build in the future, what sizes did they make of the monark do u know?
> 
> =D> nice build keep up the good work!


 :lol:


----------



## bguy (May 6, 2012)

im going to the lake today to see how the motor actually works ...wish me luck...


----------



## samzerelli (May 6, 2012)

Looking good! You're right, your boat is very similar to mine.

I like the framing photos, that's very helpful as I start thinking about my own upcoming framing.

Love the color, too!


----------



## bguy (May 6, 2012)

this pic says it all why it was not a good day at the lake.


----------



## bguy (May 7, 2012)

FOR SALE 
85/87 ? JOHN 25HP TILLER SHORT SHAFT MOTOR


----------



## bguy (May 8, 2012)

" GUY TIME "


----------



## bigwave (May 9, 2012)

What happened? Did the motor come off the bracket? LOST prop?


----------



## bguy (May 9, 2012)

bigwave said:


> What happened? Did the motor come off the bracket? LOST prop?


NO. THE BOAT NEEDS A LONG SHAFT MOTOR.
PROP WAS HALF IN THE WATER AND HALF IN THE AIR,.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 9, 2012)

bguy said:


> FOR SALE
> 85/87 ? JOHN 25HP TILLER SHORT SHAFT MOTOR



I have one like that.
Looking at the gearcase and hood colors, that's between a 1979-84.
There should be a tag with the model number on the port side of the transom clamp.

Btw, you've done a great job on the boat. =D>


----------



## bguy (May 12, 2012)

lake miniola in odessa,fl.


----------



## bguy (May 12, 2012)

there is a reason the jack plate was on the boat...i know now.


----------



## wcbond4 (May 12, 2012)

So is the motor still for sale?! ;-)


----------



## bguy (May 12, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> So is the motor still for sale?! ;-)


tes sir, seriously concidering it...


----------



## bguy (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Gators5220 (May 15, 2012)

You been catchin any fish lately in guy time? Just curious how the fishin has been your way, I've got a week off work in a month and might go see the newphew in st. pete area...we know some wrecks offshore that can be productive...


----------



## bguy (May 15, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> You been catchin any fish lately in guy time? Just curious how the fishin has been your way, I've got a week off work in a month and might go see the newphew in st. pete area...we know some wrecks offshore that can be productive...


I CAUGHT 3 DINKS ,BASS ON A LAKE ON SATURDAY IN ODESSA,FL. AND IT WAS WINDY, SO WHEN I WENT TO LEAVE THE GUY AT THE RAMP SAID SOMEONE HAD JUST CAUGHT A 10LBER RIGHT WHERE I WAS . UUUGGHH!!! MAYBE NEXT TIME ...


----------



## bguy (May 20, 2012)

lake tarpon boat ramp in john chestnut park palm harbor ,fla.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (May 20, 2012)

Nice work Brian! Glad to see it finaly getting wet. I have a manual CMC Jack plate if you are interested. Fish On good buddy!  
Jerry


----------



## bguy (May 21, 2012)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Nice work Brian! Glad to see it finaly getting wet. I have a manual CMC Jack plate if you are interested. Fish On good buddy!
> Jerry


I WOULD LIKE TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT THAT ...#BRACKET


----------



## Gators5220 (May 24, 2012)

I don't really shiner fish much, but larger bass are more likely with shiners...also you tend to catch more, but I'll tell you a trick or not much of a trick just a method to catching them...oatmeal then cast net your own...you get hydrilla and stuff in your cast net but I have a cheap one that that's all I use it for shiner fishing...just my thoughts...


----------



## bguy (Jul 8, 2012)

here is my trolling motor mounted to the bowel. this is 1/4 welded aluminum


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice work Brian....give me a call. PM sent


----------



## bguy (Aug 28, 2012)

BEEN WORKING ON THE 16' MONARK LATELY , SOME CHANGES FOR THE GOOD . MAKING IT USER FREINDLY AND TAKING AWAY THINGS I DONT LIKE. ADDED A BATTERY BOX AND STORAGE , NEW REMOVABLE PEDESTAL & FRONT SEAT. NOW IM WORKING ON A MOTOR CHANGE . I HAVE THE JOHNSON 25HP AND IT MAY BE UP FOR SALE . CONSIDERING A HONDA 1997 45HP. WILL HAVE TO ADD STEERING WHEEL AND CONSOLE. SO FAR THE PRICE IS GOING TO BE RIGHT. WHAT ARE YALLS THOUGHTS ON A STORAGE OF 4 YEARS HONDA 45HP.


----------



## bguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Nice work Brian....give me a call. PM sent


IM IN THE MIDDLE OF MOTOR PROBELMS AND HAVE BEEN STAYING LOCAL /TROLLING. LET ME GET THROUGH THESE CHANGES AND I WILL BE DOING ALOT MORE FISHING.


----------



## Gators5220 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your motor issues, I think a 40 hp Honda would be an awesome motor! I myself stick to Yamaha's but mostly because I have a buddy whom is a dealer, and I've bought all my motors pre-owned consignment's from him, that and cheap labor! haha...Hope everything works out for you brother whatever way u decide to go!


----------



## bguy (Nov 6, 2012)

hello, been off tinboats for a while working, busy you now the drill. i recently bought this doing some electrical work and some modifications. to better my fishing and boat usability.


----------



## bguy (Nov 6, 2012)

here is a picture of fishing Jenkins creek up behind weekie wachee 1 month or so ago. which we did have a good kid fishing day.


----------



## bguy (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## bguy (Nov 6, 2012)

More to come from this end. talk to you soon. just kicking back watching the election on tv....ugh!!!


----------



## bguy (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## bguy (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like you guys are having some fun and some rod bending action! I'm jealous sir! So did y'all end up gettin that 40hp?


----------



## bguy (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## bguy (Nov 9, 2012)

I have got the Honda 4stroke 45hp and have got a console. I will be cutting it in have and shrinking it in width. Any suggestions from you Tin Boaters.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 13, 2012)

In my experience it's better closer to the front, allow for a cooler in front of the seat, the reason is the front casting deck has all the room in the world, but the guy in the back will be crammed if you hold the center console too close to the back, just my thoughts...


----------



## Scout27 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice job on the boat, Brian. That console and 45 HP will make it a different animal now. IMO, you'll want to mount the console so that you can both stand and sit. There will be times when standing feels the best manuvering around structure, the dock, etc., but for a long day on the lake, you'll want to be able to sit and lean back. I'd experiment with that console position quite a bit before cuting holes and screwing it down. You may find that a floor mounted pedestal seat works better now than a seat on the rear platform.

One more thought, with the increased HP and steering whell manuverabiity, don't ever forget to wear your kill switch lanyard.

Looks great. Anxious to see your cut-down console installation.


----------



## bguy (Dec 22, 2012)

THIS IS NO LONGER NEEDED....


----------



## bguy (Dec 22, 2012)

WELL,THE CONSOLE HAS BEEN CUT AND GLASSED BACK TOGETHER . I PICKED UP A USED ALLUMINUM PROP, A USED SS STEERING WHEEL, HELM AND STEERING CABLE KIT AND THE LINKAGE FOR THE MOTOR.


----------



## bguy (Dec 22, 2012)

THIS PICK IS OF THE LINKAGE FOR THE STEERING CABLE TO ATTACH TO THE MOTOR AND THE BACK OF THE CONSOLE CUT AND GLASSED BACK TOGETHER AND PRIMED .


----------



## bguy (Dec 22, 2012)

WE WERE FLOATING THE BOAT WITH THE MOTOR ON THE JACK PLATE BOX SINCE IT WAS A HEAVIER MOTOR THAN THE JOHNSON 25HP/SHORT SHAFT


----------



## bguy (Dec 27, 2012)

HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF THE CONSOLE CUT, NARROWD AND PAINTED .


----------



## bguy (Dec 27, 2012)

ANYONE GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS , DO'S OR DON'TS DURING THIS NEXT PHASE OF INSTALLATION . WOULD YOU SHIFT THE CONSOLE TO THE RH SIDE AND INSTALL IN THE BOATS ORIGINAL MOUNT LOCATION. THE TUBE IN THE LOWER RH SIDE WALL IS A LIVE-WELL .(I BOUGHT THE BOAT TOTALLY GUTTED). I HAVE NO INTERIOR PCS TO THIS BOAT. I PLAN ON RUNNING A TACH FOR SURE IN THE LARGE CONSOLE HOLE .


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 27, 2012)

I would leave it in the center. It will probably help with center of gravity as well as the boat planing when passengers are in the boat.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Man that thing is lookin sweet and it's gonna fly!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 30, 2012)

Great job Brian,


Bass n flats said:


> I would leave it in the center. It will probably help with center of gravity as well as the boat planing when passengers are in the boat.


+2, with 1 extra passenger they can sit on the front of the console, with 2 up thay can sit on each side in the back. The cables from the console to the motor could be covered over with a piece of aluminum U channel or
PVC. Lets go fishing!


----------



## bguy (Dec 31, 2012)

WELL IT WAS A SUCCESSFUL THROTTLE CABLE SWAP AND I CAN NOW MOUNT THE THROTTLE TO THE RH SIDE OF THE CONSOLE . I HAD TAKING IT APART AND CLEAN AND REGREASED. IT IS SHIFT ALOT BETTER. ONLY ONE BUSTED THUMB.


----------



## bguy (Dec 31, 2012)

IM PLAINING ON BUILDING OUT THE BACK DECK FOR A SEAT FOR ME TO DRIVE.


----------



## Big Aug (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice work! I have the same boat, originally when I bought it it was rust brown... I stripped it down and repainted it OD green, never realized that that front strip of carpet was factory! I thought it was a PO's idea for traction. I ended up surfacing the front platform and rear platform with truck bedliner for tracion on slippery days. Works pretty well but gets hot in the sun. Anyway, I dig your color scheme and detailed build. Makes me want to do mine over again...


----------



## bguy (Jan 4, 2013)

WELL ST.AUGUSTINE WAS COOL. BACK FROM VACATION AND BOAT-BUILDING-101 THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## bguy (Feb 7, 2013)

View attachment 1
View attachment 1

this was the first run in odessa,fl. last weekend


----------



## bguy (Feb 9, 2013)

Today was a success !!!


----------



## kensho1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

I had the same switch panel you show on page 8. It ended up getting salt water in it from the waves in the bay. Even after washing the boat down after every trip, the switches corroded heavily in a month or two of use. I ended up having to replace it recently with a panel that has booted switches and fuses.

I noticed a bunch of us live around the Tampa area. We should get the boats together sometime!


----------



## bigwave (Feb 11, 2013)

I noticed a bunch of us live around the Tampa area. We should get the boats together sometime![/quote]
I will be ready for spring........I plan on taking my boat up to crystal river and the 10,000 islands later this spring. I might even take a ride to the east coast.


----------



## bguy (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah there is a bunch of us around here. I'm still working in it but, I'm looking forward to longer daytime hours after work come spring.


----------



## SDHawgs (Feb 11, 2013)

Great job on the build! Any idea how fast she went?


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Feb 12, 2013)

Great job on the boat!


----------



## bguy (Feb 13, 2013)

kensho1976 said:


> I had the same switch panel you show on page 8. It ended up getting salt water in it from the waves in the bay. Even after washing the boat down after every trip, the switches corroded heavily in a month or two of use. I ended up having to replace it recently with a panel that has booted switches and fuses.
> 
> I noticed a bunch of us live around the Tampa area. We should get the boats together sometime!


i really appreciate the words and noticing that about the switch panel.


----------



## bguy (Feb 13, 2013)

Swampthing(True) said:


> Great job on the boat!


thank you!!!


----------



## bguy (Feb 13, 2013)

SDHawgs said:


> Great job on the build! Any idea how fast she went?


you might have missed it, but she goes 31 mph per "waza" gps app. on my iphone4. i want to try an figure how to post the video of the wake.


----------



## bguy (Feb 13, 2013)

Big Aug said:


> Nice work! I have the same boat, originally when I bought it it was rust brown... I stripped it down and repainted it OD green, never realized that that front strip of carpet was factory! I thought it was a PO's idea for traction. I ended up surfacing the front platform and rear platform with truck bedliner for tracion on slippery days. Works pretty well but gets hot in the sun. Anyway, I dig your color scheme and detailed build. Makes me want to do mine over again...


you got any pics you can share ?


----------



## bguy (Feb 15, 2013)

Have you guys ever used app takemefishing.org when your looking for boat ramp.


----------



## bguy (Feb 16, 2013)

on this fine not /crappy cold windy day. I got my three rod holders installed. I went ahead and hooked up the bow and stern lights. I installed a power point in the console. It's coming along slowly. I want to be ready for spring.


----------



## bguy (Feb 21, 2013)

I will be going to American Metals in Tampa,Fl. To get my alluminum channels to rebuild casting deck /seat and dry storage at the back of the boat. Then I'm going cover it with 3/4" starboard from another contact. I will be posting these material supply companies and contacts.


----------



## Gators5220 (Feb 23, 2013)

Man that boat is lookin sweet! Well done man. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bguy (Feb 24, 2013)

American Metals(call eric) 

on sable queen palms dr.
off us hwy 301, south of the Tampa fairgrounds. 
I got a 30'r of of screen porch white 2'' x 2'' for $35
precut/predilled 2''x 2'' L channel brackets (40pcs) $30

I had to cut it in the parking lot to carry it home...


----------



## bguy (Mar 1, 2013)

ripping out all the wood. Getting alluminum cut.


----------



## bguy (Mar 2, 2013)

I first off want to thank Jonboat Jerry for such a great idea with the 2"x 2" white screen porch grade alluminum stock. I have taking many of the tinboats.net builds into consideration for this rear casting deck/seat and storage. I will be using a plastic starboard to deck the top then wrap again in more smoke blue carpet from h/depot. If you'll need some starboard, I have a connection in lutz,Fl.


----------



## bguy (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Mar 2, 2013)

Had to take off 2" of the top off the plastic bins with an air saw.


----------



## bguy (Mar 2, 2013)

Fill the holes with '5200 white sealant.


----------



## bguy (Mar 2, 2013)

I really hate drilling the boat hull but this remodel will make drill it 6 times. 3 per side .


----------



## bguy (Mar 3, 2013)

Cold and windy didn't stop me this weekend. It may have slowed me down but it worth it. I'm liking my finishing product.


----------



## bguy (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 3, 2013)

bguy said:


> Fill the holes with '5200 white sealant.



Are those rivets going through the hull? How come it looks different with three split-curled tails...or whatever you want to call it! lol

Thanks.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 3, 2013)

bguy said:


> Fill the holes with '5200 white sealant.



Are those rivets going through the hull? How come it looks different with three split-curled tails...or whatever you want to call it! lol

Thanks.


----------



## bguy (Mar 10, 2013)

This is finished product with the rod holders in place and the multi tool mount. 



I'm getting the starboard today from a friend that I'm going to cover the back deck with. I'm going to test drive the rear seat while I'm over at his house on Lake Bryant in Lutz,Fl.


----------



## bguy (Mar 10, 2013)

I picked up a used seat cushion from a friend that had 2. Is that seat cushion a life preserver as well. I forgot to ask him.


----------



## bguy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have finally found this handle for the neck of the trailer. 

I found it at Bass Pro Shops in Orlando,Fl.


----------



## bguy (Mar 14, 2013)

these pitures are of what my boat use to look like...

any one know where i can get the inside pcs. maybe reproduction.


----------



## bguy (Mar 17, 2013)

Trying to beat the rain on my only day off this week.


----------



## bguy (Mar 17, 2013)

As I was outside today showing the boat to a nieghbor, a huge hawk flew over us carrying what looked like a 4Lb bass and the fish was still flexing and the hawk was loosing altitude because it was so heaving. I which I had my camera!!!


----------



## bguy (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Mar 19, 2013)

This was found at a foreclosure...sad!!!


----------



## bigwave (Mar 19, 2013)

THat stinks.......your boat is really looking nice. I have been talking to a few of the other members......trying to organize a get together, you in?


----------



## bguy (Mar 19, 2013)

bigwave said:


> THat stinks.......your boat is really looking nice. I have been talking to a few of the other members......trying to organize a get together, you in?



I'M IN ON THE GROUP GET TOGETHER...WHERE WILL IT POSSIBLE BE AT. LETS DO THIS ...SOUNDS GREAT . THANKS FOR YOUR EFFORTS.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 20, 2013)

It depends on what the east coast guys want......I was thinking of taking a trip to neutral ground, Lake O, and the 10,000 islands area.....I have been there once and it was a blast. I really want to fish lake O for the big bass too......I have no clue what I am doing on freshwater, but I can hold my own on the flats.


----------



## bguy (Mar 20, 2013)

bigwave said:


> It depends on what the east coast guys want......I was thinking of taking a trip to neutral ground, Lake O, and the 10,000 islands area.....I have been there once and it was a blast. I really want to fish lake O for the big bass too......I have no clue what I am doing on freshwater, but I can hold my own on the flats.


I HAVE PRIVATE ACCESS TO BASS LAKE NEAR HWY27 SOUTH OF HWY50 A FEW MILES. I HAVE NOT BEEN ON IT YET THOUGH. ITS ABOUT 5 MILES NORTH OF I-4 RH OFF HWY 27.
I GOT THE KEY TO THE GATE.


----------



## LuckyStryke (Mar 20, 2013)

So where did you find the screen porch stock?


----------



## bguy (Mar 22, 2013)

This is all your going to see of the hinges for the live well and the hatch for gas tank access.


----------



## bguy (Mar 22, 2013)

All of the white starboard will be covered and stapled in smoke blue indoor/outdoor carpet.


----------



## bguy (Mar 22, 2013)

Then I went shopping for some new additions.


----------



## bguy (Mar 23, 2013)

just got the console seat pcs back from the upl. shop.


----------



## bguy (Mar 23, 2013)

got the console seat pcs installed this morning.


----------



## bguy (Mar 23, 2013)

This is the left side which is hinged and installed. This also an example how the compartments will open.


----------



## mikem09 (Mar 23, 2013)

wow! ive been reading this post for an hour now. what a great job. hope you and your family enjoy it!


----------



## bguy (Mar 23, 2013)

mikem09 said:


> wow! ive been reading this post for an hour now. what a great job. hope you and your family enjoy it!


I APPRECIATE IT... IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING TOGETHER. I HAVE TO WORK ON IT OUTDOORS. IT HAS BEEN ALOT OF WORK BUT IM STARTING TO SEE THE END.


----------



## bguy (Mar 23, 2013)

REDNECK TRAILERS 
N. OF HWY60, S. OF MLK BLVD.
ON US301 ACROSS FROM THE DALLAS BULL
NEAR THE TAMPA FAIRGROUNDS.






BJ'S CUSTOM UPL.
N.FLA. AVE 
TAMPA,FL.N
33612
813-932-7305


----------



## bguy (Mar 24, 2013)

Well if your chasing a electrical problem let me be an example. I was always having a RH intermittent blinker/brake light concern. Since my Rh light lens was broke I decided to up grade and find my problem. Then my truck driver older brother called and said "did you check your truck" for the problem. 
Well I had not done so. My truck has a Hopkins plug-n-play trailer converter. YEPPP, It was bad. So back to Redneck Trailers to get yet another Hopkins kit. "Walla"


----------



## bguy (Mar 24, 2013)

The LED's are nice and bright.


----------



## bguy (Mar 24, 2013)

1996 Ranger "For Sale"


----------



## bguy (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks nice! =D> what are those fish on the ice?


----------



## bguy (Mar 31, 2013)

Well the speck(stump knocker) and bass made a great meal tonight.


----------



## bguy (Mar 31, 2013)

theyyounggun said:


> Looks nice! =D> what are those fish on the ice?


Speck(stump knocker)


----------



## bguy (Apr 7, 2013)

Well it's nice and hot outside today. I am taking the back deck panels back off the boat and trimming them down a 1/4" . I am going to be wrap and glue them in the smoke blue indoor/outdoor carpet. It will then match the front deck.


----------



## bguy (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Apr 14, 2013)

Got my Bimini top back from BJ's custom. I'm working shrinking the tubes for the Bimini. All new hardware. Getting excited!!!


----------



## bguy (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Apr 25, 2013)

After bottoming out , it looks brand new.


----------



## bguy (Apr 26, 2013)

Prop was repaired by Bob's Marine in Tampa,fl.


----------



## bguy (Apr 28, 2013)

Clearwater Beach Intercoastal


----------



## kemical (May 5, 2013)

Hey bguy, this is kenn I met you yesterday with cousin(jetski and kayak on the double trailer) at Hess gas station on 54 and you told us about sims park boat ramp. =D> I want to thank you taking the time to showing us how to get there we had an awesome time. Unfortunate we didn't catch anything. But now we know where to go. Also like to say i love your boat. To see it in person inspired me to get a boat again. Thanks Bguy. Hopefully I can stay in contact to find some honey holes. Lol.


----------



## s10_male24 (May 6, 2013)

Just picked up a 98 monark lx 160, and live in Hernando county. Were are some good places you discovered in surrounding area to take your boat?


----------



## bguy (May 6, 2013)

I just going out and I really don't have and good spots yet. Still learning about boat ramp location. If you have a smart phone , there is a boat ramp app. At the same time I did like Jenkins creek back behind W.W.


----------



## bguy (May 6, 2013)

s10_male24 said:


> Just picked up a 98 monark lx 160, and live in Hernando county. Were are some good places you discovered in surrounding area to take your boat?



I just started getting out and about. Theres Not a lot I know about, but I did enjoy Jenkins Creek back behind Weeki W. (brackish)


----------



## Gators5220 (May 9, 2013)

Man that boat looks sweet bud, how's that 4 stroke push it?


----------



## bguy (May 28, 2013)




----------



## bguy (May 28, 2013)




----------



## bguy (May 31, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Sep 7, 2013)

For Sale $3495 OBO 813-404-8696


----------



## bguy (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello Folks, how have y'all been ? 
I have been working , fishing and of coarse school is 
Back in. 
anyone know of a 20' x 72" Jonboat available.


----------



## bguy (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## bguy (Sep 7, 2013)

I have added a Kenwood am/fm cd radio with USB and aux jack. I put the gauges in the console to keep water off radio. I have not got the tack, temp and trim gauges hooked up yet. I also am getting 30mph out of the motor and would get more with a different prop. I have not looked into it yet.


----------



## bguy (Sep 17, 2013)

This Jonboat is "FOR SALE" call or text 813-404-8696


----------



## bguy (Oct 19, 2013)

"S O L D"


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry to see that thing go, but someone got a great deal on it! That's a nice boat you built there sir.


----------



## bguy (Apr 19, 2014)

well the for ranger is gone and guy time 16' monark has been replaced by an f150 and a 22' fiesta pontoon with a 90hp force/mercury.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow that looks like a big pontoon!


----------



## pitts101 (Apr 22, 2014)

wow. looked like a good boat for someone.


----------



## stevenrace (May 17, 2014)

How did you mo ark do with that honda


----------

